# Thoughts for bazzoo and his long term mate



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Those who have followed the happenings of Baz [bazzoo] for long time on the forum will know of the great bond he shared with his long time companion Jerry the dog.

While Baz has been having his own health issues the past year, Jerry was always there to comfort and support him during tough times.

But it is sad to report that yesterday Baz had to make a caring decision to put Jerry to sleep.

This is posted in the Main forum so you can, if you wish, extend to Baz condolences here, rather than bombard him with a lot of well intentioned PMs.

And to Baz personally,
little can be said to comfort at a time like this but Precious and I are feeling for you and sharing your hurt mate.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Jerry the collie?

growing up, my grandparents had collies. Very sweet, personable, intelligent dogs.
Very responsible dogs for kids to go running around the woods with.

My condolences, bazz.


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Dodge,

Well put mate and ditto.

We lost both of our two dogs in the past 12 months and it was very emotional. A week after we lost our second dog, I said to the missus that I couldn't stand not having a dog so we went to the RSPCA in Townsville and behold we picked up "Bucky" the Jack Russell.

Well, he is a firm fixture in our hearts now and gives us much pleasure and affection.

Even our cat has accepted that Bucky is here to stay.

Regards

Ian


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

That's tough Baz, hope you're doing ok.


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

We feel your pain bro.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Some photos of Jerry the dog from the show us your dog thread back in 2007. Jerry was 12 years old. My thoughts are with you Bazz.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Jeez barry,hang in there. Thinking of you mate.


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

One of the hardest decisions to make, all the best mate, sad to hear


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Sad news. Thinking of you Bazz.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Last pet we lost had more impact on me than some of the family members that have passed.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Really sorry to hear about your good mate Bazz.
Take care.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVua2WUAABFfgAAQQIUACBAhEQA/79+wIABgap7U0mmmTUYmhmhPaoY0xGEaYAABQgrp55wk/5rfBbcI+nuTuadtN+YzF5y3PAdtuowKWsx9VxsnSsg2mEueyFa90h4iWuUlLdNGMBprKIqTMJkcVK4QV1T/F3JFOFCQW5rZZQ==


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Being the right decision doesn't make it any easier. I can tell by the photo you spent a lot of time with your dog (obvious grooming compared to a farm pooch!) and you must be feeling the loss.


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Very sorry to hear Baz.
A very tough decision to make, but I am sure it was the right one for your good mate.
Our thoughts are with you.
Mal & Nicci.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

RIP Jerry the wonder dog. I know how much you loved that dog Bazz and I feel your pain. Although I have never experienced the feeling of loosing a loved pet I am sure it is the same as loosing a family member.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

So sorry for you Bazz.. had many a phone call with you mate and Jerry was right beside you...my thoughts are with you mate, hang in there.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Tough year Barry. Hope the rest of 2013 is not full of so much pain. In my dog owning experiences the best therapy is go and get another dog. Never a replacment as they are all different but a great distraction in an empty house. Thinking of you.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice touch Leigh.
[ edit: Reference:







]


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Sympathy Bazz - I can never understand why it hurts so much when you know it's the right thing for them.
Sue's advice may be worth thinking over. Either way I hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Bazz

Best wishes from afar


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

All the above


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Very tough Bazz but rest easy in that you did your best to relieve his pain.
If you feel up to it some time Red (our dog, not Leigh) is very keen to come over for a cuppa and a pat, he can't get enough around here.
Chin up, thinking of you.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Feeling your pain mate.
Some of my favorite people have had fur and four legs.
You can't replace them, but you can get another one.
Something about having a new puppy that helps to ease the hurt.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

My condolences


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Jerry had a good run and a great mate. Know the feeling. All the best Baz. RIP Jerry.

rob


----------



## alveytait (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear mate, never an easy decision. They truly are mans best friend.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Lost a mate recently too Baz, kinds words help, but I know the sadness lingers. Thoughts with you pal.
Hope to see you back at a AKFF lunch in the future too, we've been pretty much lost without you.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Thinking of you Barry. Our 17 yo red cattle dog was laying across my lap when the vet did the deed, not ashamed to say I was sobbing, getting misty now thinking about it. They become such a big part of family life and leave a big hole, but a lot of great memories.
All the best Bazz, cheers, Dave.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Condolences Bazz.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

oh most mighty bazzoo,as said;these are the championship rounds and you're on the winning side


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Thoughts are with you Bazz.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

My condolences Bazz. You and Jerry were lucky to have each other. Great mates and great times.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## Yakkamat (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your "fur child" Bazz. Cherish the memories you had and know you did the right thing, hard as it is. You can't replace them, but a new puppy sure helps fill the void, and chew things up


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you all so much guys and girls , there are so many kind and loving people on here it makes me feel good to be a part of it . Jerry was my 3rd Collie over the years and he enriched my life so much i could never thank him enough . I really believe we will see each other again at another time , so much love can never be wasted . Theres not much i can say , except thank you all so much , and in the meantime just think of all the happy times i had with my fluffy friend


----------



## hobienewbie (Jun 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss baz, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

bazzoo said:


> Thank you all so much guys and girls , there are so many kind and loving people on here it makes me feel good to be a part of it . Jerry was my 3rd Collie over the years and he enriched my life so much i could never thank him enough . I really believe we will see each other again at another time , so much love can never be wasted . Theres not much i can say , except thank you all so much , and in the meantime just think of all the happy times i had with my fluffy friend


Paddle till you meet Jerry again Baz.

We have been concerned about you too mate.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

My condolences, Bazz... thoughts are with you at this sad time.

Jim


----------

